# Yet another "help choose my army" thread.



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, for awhile I've been planning on playing a Skaven army once I had enough Eldar models, but I just got the new issue of WD, and the Vampire Counts look awesome. Now I'm really questioning what army I want to play.

Here's what I'm looking for in an army:

Lots of magic

Decent ranged capabilities

Decent speed

Good looking models

The armies I absolutely don't want are Dwarfs (don't like fluff), Wood Elves (always hated Legolas), High Elves (too similar to my 40k army), Dark Elves (too many players at my shop already run them), Daemons of Chaos (too random), Tomb Kings (fluff), or Empire (too generic).
I know I could just look this stuff up online and find one that fits my criteria, but I would appreciate advice from people who have experience playing 
WHFB. I've never played before, but I don't have a problem starting with a hard-to-use army. Thanks for reading.

EDIT: By 'good looking models,' I mean armies that have models are striking, or interesting, or really just nice to look at. No armies that have mostly old/crappy/boring models. This is really a subjective thing, it's less important than the other three.

EDIT2: I've decided to go with Vampire Counts. The models and flavor of the army just really appeals to me. Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd say go with Ogres. Its less on the magic side but pretty good at shooting and smashing face. Part of it depends on what you mean by "good looking models".


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Tomb Kings. you get both fast and slow units, Unique magic, cool looking monsters and random WTF dead models!


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

He already said not Tomb Kings.. though its what I woulda recommended as well.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Lord Azune said:


> He already said not Tomb Kings.. though its what I woulda recommended as well.


Whoops missed that part! hmmm......Hate to say it but Lizards or Ogres then.

(i have a soft spot for the undead)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ogres ,they is awesome


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's what I'm looking for in an army:

Lots of magic

Decent ranged capabilities

Decent speed

Good looking models

-----------------------

The armies I absolutely don't want are Dwarfs (don't like fluff), Wood Elves (always hated Legolas), High Elves (too similar to my 40k army), Dark Elves (too many players at my shop already run them), Daemons of Chaos (too random), Tomb Kings (fluff), or Empire (too generic).

----------------------
You have summed up all the elven armies, unfortunately you don't want them :laugh: Also Tomb kings fit the bill.

That leaves you with Bretonnians, Beastmen, Warriors of Chaos, Skaven, Ogre Kingdoms, Vamp Counts, Lizardmen, Orcs and Gobbos.


Here is a link that might help:

warhammer fantasy army selector


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I think Skaven or Orcs are the only ones that fit the bill really. Vamps, Brets, WoC and Beastmen really don't have ranged units. I guess Orges have some good range as well.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Apart from speed Chaos Dwarves fit; the certainly have shooting and have both magic and different fluff from Dwarves.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

turel2 said:


> Here's what I'm looking for in an army:
> 
> Lots of magic
> 
> ...


I realize that I am an extremely hard person to shop for.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Ogres, Orcs and Goblins, and Skaven fit the bill quite well but you need a lot of Skaven and O&G models (lots of painting). VC is a good choice with the new book coming out but they really don't have ranged shooting and their magic (new lores) is more augment related than direct damage or magic missiles. 

Ogres with new Maw Lore and access to death and beast lores, Firebelly, leadbelchers and ironblasters are really a great fit in terms of range and magic and require fewer models to run and have the speed (monstrous infantry M6, mournfangs, and sabrecats). 

Daemons are not too random and have great shooting with flamers and decent magic with heralds of tzeentch and can be fast with fiends, flamers, fleshounds, and bloodletters. However, some of the models could be updated a bit.


----------

